# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  رسوم التسجيل والتخصصات جامعة العلوم التطبيقية

## جامعة العلوم التطبيقية

معلومات عن الجامعة

----------


## ابن البصرة

شكرا على الموضوع ..
بخصوص تكلفة الساعة في تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية هل ما زالت الرسوم نفس ما هي
لأني دخلت هذه الصفحة http://www.aspu.edu.jo/%D8%A7%D9%84%...5/Default.aspx
فوجدت بأن رسم الساعة في الهندسة 110  (لا أدري دينار أم دولار)

----------


## ابن البصرة

تصحيح الرابط http://www.aspu.edu.jo/%D8%A7%D9%84%...5/Default.aspx

----------


## يارا

كم سعر ساعة ادارة الاعمال

----------


## saif_roger

شكرا

----------


## saif_roger

كم سعر ساعة الطب اذا وجد

----------


## saif_roger

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## saif_roger

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## daya3

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة    اريد ان اسال عن ثمن ساعة الحاسوب فى قسم computer  science شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## x_manh007

شرا على المعلومة ولكن هلل ممكن تزودنا برسوم التخصصات الدبلوم في هندشة الشبكات والاتصالات والحاسوب

----------

